# Bowhunting near Grand Forks?????



## Soiux_Bowhunter (May 17, 2005)

I just moved to Grand Forks from Bemidji, and I love to bowhunt whitetails. I am not familar with the Grand Forks area, and was wondering if anyone can point me in the right directions to bowhunt in ND within 90 miles from Grand Forks. If anyones needs info around the Bemidji/Park Rapids area, I would gladly exchange info. Any other hints to help out would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I don't know if you want ND or MN info, but on the ND side there isn't much until you get west 20 or 30 miles. Once you get out of the valley you will start to find some coulees and draws. You could also hunt the shelterbelts around crp or good feed crops. The further from GF will probably be the better.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Nothing for 20-30 miles west??? Don't listen to him, there are plenty of good hunting spots right outside of Grand Forks. Anywhere out by Kelly's Slough is great land, there are quite a few shelterbelts and some slough bottom if you like that. Also along the river there are alot of quality whitetails. Shoot me a PM and i'll help ya out.


----------



## ViperTwo (Dec 18, 2004)

Soiux_Bowhunter,

I just posted in the thread "Deer stories anyone?". You may want to read it.

I moved up here from SE Minnesota almost a year ago, so I don't know all the good spots yet either. But I'd suggest that you take quackattack's post in this thread seriously.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

I've had the good fortune to be able to bow hunt in the woods along the Red River both north & south of GF. Always see a good number of deer, every once in a while, a real nice one. They're out there! It wouldn't be too early, IMO, to start contacting land owners in the area. If you mention that you're bow-hunting, (vs. deer/gun) you'll probably have a fair shot at getting access.

Good luck!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think what Roughrider meant is that you have to get 20-30 miles before you find anything that looks like traditional MN hunting grounds. I prefer the "big woods" feel of hunting riverbottoms and coulees but find a few trees and some CRP close to each other and you will find deer.


----------

